# rub size



## markburge (Jun 7, 2009)

HI
Just been looking at the thread about converting a rub into an enclosure, i am geeting three female mice in about three weeks,i would like to convert a rub, the question i have is will the 9l rub be ok size wise for the three mice i am getting.
Thanks for your time
Mark


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Personally I think 9 ltr is too small.This is just what I think. I have 4 girls in a 60 ltr and single males in habitat cages, approx 20 ltr each.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm in real life, mices are verry aktiv i have an link to an interesing side... these person who wrote the side is aktiv for pets, she get some infomations about the mices and ather speces and wrote them doun for newbees.

of course it is a geman site ...but we get an englisch site too ... a few weeks ago 

http://www.das-maeuseasyl.de/doku.php?id=en:index

greetings viv


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I would second that that is small but its entirely your choice and what you judge best. But from keeping our does in larger enclosures weve really seen how active they are when theyre healthy, and really appreciate the extra room

I cant remember how many litres the smallest RUB we have for does is, Ill find out. Basically you can fit a wheel, an igloo and two tubes in and thats it, for a small group of does


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it also depends on the size of the mice to be honest, we have alot of 9l RUB's and we keep trio's in them and they seem fine and happy and they also breed well.

I think if you give them to much space it might make them insecure and they wont breed as well. That's just my opinion though. Some of the bigger mice like creams and pews we only keep 2 per box.


----------

